# database dei films in italiano [soluzione completa]

## Matteo Azzali

Volevo solo segnalare a chi come me non digerisce l'idea di doversi memorizzare

il database dei propri film (siano essi DVD, VHS o altro) in inglese coi titoli in inglese,

che ho reso disponibili 5 script in python per l'importazione in tellico, ottimo programma

di catalogazione di collezioni di libri/film/musica per kde.

Sostanzialmente si tratta dell'alternativa "italiana" ad IMDB o "Amazon movies"....

Trovate tellico in portage, la sua homepage e' http://www.periapsis.org/tellico/

mentre gli scripts son qui:http://www.kde-files.org/index.php?xcontentmode=675

(sono i 5 scripts che finiscono in ".it", ovviamente, hanno la stessa immagine di preview e

vi consiglio di guardarla se non avete capito bene cosa fanno gli scripts....).

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Risorse italiane (documentazione e tools).

----------

## Cazzantonio

molto carino... gli darò sicuramente un'occhiata   :Smile: 

grazie per gli script   :Smile: 

----------

## yoda.stands

Ho installato Tellico da poco e gli script in oggetto mi sarebbero veramente comodi per poter usare gli archivi italiani. Credo che dal rilascio degli script i siti utilizzati abbiano cambiato struttura. Per caso qualcuno ha una versione piu` aggiornata?

----------

